# Carlisle Oars New compared to Old Style



## hp609 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi everyone. I've just found this forum and am looking for a little info. Here on the East Coast in south jersey we use 9' carlisle oars for Beach Patrol Lifeguard Boat rowing. Sorry if this isn't allowed but I am just looking for some information on the carlisle oars. They made a older style from what I understand to be the best. They were 9' with the plastic covering and very strong for the rowing we do.
Now all the beach patrol can buy is the new economy style that are just aluminum and they are very weak, the oar and blades bend very easy. From what i found online is you can buy the carlisle heavy duty shafts that have the plastic covering on them. Then you can also buy blades for them. How do these hold up compared to the older style I'm talking about or are they the same.
Does anyone have any info on these. They come to about 350$ which i will pay if they are what I think they are.
Thank You for the help!
Hunter


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello, welcome to the Buzz!
I don't think there has been a change in Carlisle oars as far as I know, you can still buy the aluminum with plastic sleeve style you have been using. The economy style that you don't want, is the other design they make.
One source for both, would be North West River supplies out of Moscow Idaho, just google nrs.
You can often find some good deals on used oars on this site under rafting/accessories,
( tab at top of page).
Plenty of higher quality brands out there to, like Cataract, just depends on how much your willing to spend!


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

This is the one you're looking for I believe. EX HD Oar Shaft 8' - Blue | Carlisle Paddle Gear


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

hp609 said:


> Hi everyone. I've just found this forum and am looking for a little info. Here on the East Coast in south jersey we use 9' carlisle oars for Beach Patrol Lifeguard Boat rowing. Sorry if this isn't allowed but I am just looking for some information on the carlisle oars.
> Hunter


Yea, we'll let ya slide this time, but usually we don't allow questions from folks whose water doesn't have at least class III rapids in them. Especially if your from the East Coast 

Of course your welcome here. 

The flexi, less expensive shafts and blades are for very small personal water craft like solo fishing rigs and pool toys. They actually do a very good job for that type of water craft. The HDs are what you have and what your looking for. They are the ones Incoop gave you the link to.

Fiber shafts like Sawyer and Cataract and Lamiglass are nice but I wonder if they would have problems in the salt water.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

hp609 said:


> Here on the East Coast in south jersey we use 9' carlisle oars for Beach Patrol Lifeguard Boat rowing. Sorry if this isn't allowed but I am just looking for some information on the carlisle oars.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


If you're pulling on those oars in heavy surf, I think we can give you an honorary status as a whitewater boater!  

Personally I use Cataract oars with Carlisle blades. I think most folks on the Buzz can attest to the durability of either brands' blades and shafts. I prefer the Cataract shafts to Carlisle as they're lighter and I've seen Carlisles fold up running into a wall before (in the middle of a rapid). I have the Carlisle blades due to cost. As the Carlisle is made with aluminum, this may oxidize in the salt environment. You may want to check out the full line of Cataract oars and blades - you should already have a good idea how fiberglass holds up in the salty environment. Sawyer is a good oar also and is proven in whitewater.

Good luck getting outfitted!

-AH


----------



## hp609 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the info so far! These oars are used to pull heavy fiberglass surf boats out into the ocean and surf them back in on the waves by steering with the oar. I saw some of those fiberglass oars but oars get banged around in the boat(wood/fiberglass) so i prefer the aluminum and plastic for durability. 
I do have a set of aluminum shafts and wood blades but they just don't last long enough for the price they are made at. 

As you all know salt water kills everything but just washing with freshwater is enough to prevent heavy oxidation. Most of the guys I know actually break the plastic shell off the oar so the salt water isn't trapped behind the plastic shelling and corrodes the aluminum. I found online the shafts and blades come to about 350$ which I can do since the shafts last a long time as I've seen from friends who own the carlisle oars. The problem is they are so sought after around here from everyone on different beach patrols is they are impossible to find new. 

Again thanks for all the help so far,, those HD shafts were exactly what I was looking for


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

You should look into signing up with a pro-form website like Promotive. They have the Carlisle oars(and many other items) on there at a discount to those in different service industries. I would assume you could fit in the Fire&Rescue team, Search&Rescue, or maybe EMS. Check it out. Could save you some $. Example screenshot included.

Promotive.com - Teams


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

hp609 said:


> Thanks for all the info so far! These oars are used to pull heavy fiberglass surf boats out into the ocean and surf them back in on the waves by steering with the oar.


Video, we need to see video of this! It sounds super fun!


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Video, we need to see video of this! It sounds super fun!


Yea I was just trying to imagine this myself. HP609 what is the purpose for all of this. If I'm out playing around in the water and I get in trouble with a leg cramp or something and start to signal for help I'm going to get fairly discouraged when I see a lifeguard pull a row boat into the water to come help. Especially if I'm out a ways.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

If it's anything like this I'd love to try it. 

https://youtu.be/hsuIs5VlIJE

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Holy shit! Looks Knarly!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Full digression: what's up with all the thongs? And yeah, that's hair ball....

2nd digession; Who's gonna be the first raft manufacturer to put their name on the bottom of a boat? 

My guess will be a cat boat, likely it'll say "legend"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh yeah and finally, those all looked to be composite oars... a million fiberglass boats can't be wrong, I'd go composite, a lot more flex prior to failure

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## hp609 (Jul 5, 2016)

yesimapirate said:


> You should look into signing up with a pro-form website like Promotive. They have the Carlisle oars(and many other items) on there at a discount to those in different service industries. I would assume you could fit in the Fire&Rescue team, Search&Rescue, or maybe EMS. Check it out. Could save you some $. Example screenshot included.
> 
> Promotive.com - Teams


Did not know about this site thanks! We are a part of the fire department but I am A NJ EMT so Ill see what I can get on there


----------



## hp609 (Jul 5, 2016)

The surf boats we use are different than that video. They can perform longer rescues quicker than a swimmer can depending on the conditions. With two people pulling the boat can move very quickly. Lifeguard racing is a very big thing with the local beach patrols for decades. Great for working out, or surfing the waves in, or doing local races. You can either row singles or doubles. The oars come in at 9ft for bow and 8'6" for stern. Im putting some links in here, let me know if you have any questions! 
Races vary from 1/4 mile rescue races to 17mile long distance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ35C_PPxO4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6uIeyRKpXc

Surfing the waves or "shooting c's"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGCjFTuSXnc


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

That is awesome! I would definitely consider fiberglass oars, such as cataracts. They are going to flex and perform much better than Carlisles. Thanks for the videos.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Paul7 said:


> If it's anything like this I'd love to try it.
> 
> https://youtu.be/hsuIs5VlIJE
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


now that's hard core!


----------



## Riverman4utoday (Jun 21, 2013)

hp609 said:


> Hi everyone. I've just found this forum and am looking for a little info. Here on the East Coast in south jersey we use 9' carlisle oars for Beach Patrol Lifeguard Boat rowing. Sorry if this isn't allowed but I am just looking for some information on the carlisle oars. They made a older style from what I understand to be the best. They were 9' with the plastic covering and very strong for the rowing we do.
> Now all the beach patrol can buy is the new economy style that are just aluminum and they are very weak, the oar and blades bend very easy. From what i found online is you can buy the carlisle heavy duty shafts that have the plastic covering on them. Then you can also buy blades for them. How do these hold up compared to the older style I'm talking about or are they the same.
> Does anyone have any info on these. They come to about 350$ which i will pay if they are what I think they are.
> Thank You for the help!
> Hunter


If you are needing quality oars, please feel free to reach out to me directly at 970-208-4643. I represent Sawyer and can set you up for a Pro Purchase or you can go to:

Sawyer Pro Purchase Program

More of an fyi, but we have outfitted many lifeguards boats all over the world and could get you guys set up very easily. 

Thanks,
Aaron Stone
Sawyer Paddles & Oars


----------

